

Ask HN: What are some biz-friendly US cities similar to Brighton or Bristol, UK? - dubeye

I&#x27;m scouting out some locations for a 2-3 person US office for my UK online orientated business.<p>For comparison, I&#x27;ve found secondary cities in England like Brighton or Bristol to be particular good for setting up a small business because:<p>- Good universities and lots of graduates milling around after university
- attractive cities to live with good life&#x2F;work&#x2F;urban&#x2F;rural balance
- Strong local freelancer&#x2F;small business scene and entrepreneurial vibe. 
- Relatively cheap wages and office rents compared to capital cities.
- Shortish commute to nearby major city when needed.<p>So which US cities would you consider to be in the same kind of category?
======
Beached
Take a look at the top 100 places to live. This is a great place to start your
hunt, you can exclude some obvious cities and do some additional research for
cities that sound interesting. Anything East of the Mississippi is very easy
to travel around in, you can plan a road trip vacation and visit visit all the
cities that caught your interest.

[http://livability.com/best-
places/top-100/2015?page=1](http://livability.com/best-
places/top-100/2015?page=1)

I can vouch for #13 and #96 both being great places and pretty affordable,
however Im not sure how strong the free lancer scene is. #13 is a little
higher on the arts scale, but #96 is Beer City USA... Cant beat that

~~~
dubeye
that's a great place to start. Thanks very much

